# Help a newbie wire a double din and backup cam(double check my work)



## Matt8675309 (Dec 15, 2019)

Allllllllright ! Installing into a 04 F150

Activating backup cam: According to the Chinenglish instructions the solid pink is back sight b+ I soldered the pink from the radio harness to the pink on the aftermarket adapter harness. I think that the pink radio harness wire is supposed to go to the reverse lights circuit instead. Am I right?

Grounding of parking brake wire: Brown wire labeled brake detect I believe needs to be grounded so that the video will function at all times. Should I solder an extension wire and connect it to a chassis ground or can I connect it to the ground on the harness. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Illuminate backlight: This is the solid orange wire on the radio harness. The other harness has an orange/white and an orange/black. Which should I connect to?

Extra wires: The adapter harness has 4 brown wires. Not sure what to do with them.


----------



## Matt8675309 (Dec 15, 2019)

Someone? Anyone? Share your knowledge?


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Is this aftermarket gear or OEM? If this is any part of OEM, you may get more guidance on a Ford F-150 forum. If it’s an aftermarket head unit, let us know what equipment you have. Right now you’ve just given us a wiring diagram for unknown gear and only 1 of the 2 pieces at that.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Sorry you waited so long for an answer, the pink wire has to go to the reverse light wire in the truck, it should be a black with pink stripe wire in the driver kick panel or green with yellow stripe


----------



## MrHarv (Aug 22, 2017)

The unhooked wire(brake detect)in the first pic should be hooked to ground to allow the head unit to perform all functions without having to be parked with the e brake on.


----------



## Matt8675309 (Dec 15, 2019)

dgage said:


> Is this aftermarket gear or OEM? If this is any part of OEM, you may get more guidance on a Ford F-150 forum. If it’s an aftermarket head unit, let us know what equipment you have. Right now you’ve just given us a wiring diagram for unknown gear and only 1 of the 2 pieces at that.


The double din is an unbranded aftermarket DVD unit trace to a factory in China. Aftermarket rear camera from Amazon. Adapter harness made for 04-08 F150....


----------



## Matt8675309 (Dec 15, 2019)

Mullings said:


> Sorry you waited so long for an answer, the pink wire has to go to the reverse light wire in the truck, it should be a black with pink stripe wire in the driver kick panel or green with yellow stripe


Ok thanks. So I need to cut the wire since I soldered it to the other pink, right? And the reverse wire is green with easiest access on the passenger side....was able to figure that out


----------



## Matt8675309 (Dec 15, 2019)

MrHarv said:


> The unhooked wire(brake detect)in the first pic should be hooked to ground to allow the head unit to perform all functions without having to be parked with the e brake on.


OK....


----------



## Matt8675309 (Dec 15, 2019)

Any ideas on the orange wires?


----------

